# sold some goose eggs



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I sold some goose eggs on ebay. Then the poor guy asked me to hold them for a few days because he took out the incubator only to find that it's not working (typical thing we all worry about). 

I have lots of goose eggs. Anyone want any for $15.00 shipping? Requirement is that you must have had conversation with me here, meaning active member.


----------

